# [A-Shattrath] Bist du bereit für das  Exilium?



## aengaron (5. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gildenprofil:*

Das Exilium ist eine familiäre Gilde mit regelmäßigen Raidbetrieb im 10er-Content. Wir verstehen uns in erster Linie als eine Gemeinschaft aus Freunden, die gerne zusammen spielt und raidet, hierbei jedoch auch ein Stück Ehrgeiz an den Tag legt. Viele von uns kennen sich inzwischen auch aus dem RL, was eine recht persönliche Ebene in der Gilde schafft.

Gildenmotto: Bekloppt im Endstadium und darüber hinaus (:

Server: Shattrath-EU

Fraktion: Allianz

Website: [url="http://www.exilium-shattrath.eu"]www.exilium-shattrath.eu[/url] inkl. Forum und Raidplaner





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jni_HIIUtoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gildenvideo zum 2.Gildengeburtstag am 03.02.2011 (erstellt durch Bellerøphøn)

mehr Videos gefällig?: zur Mediathek 

Killscreens & Co: zur Galerie

Podcast: zum Podcast (Die Gilde im Gespräch, Projekt derzeit eingestellt)

Das Gildeninterview von Vanbergen (1hit-blog.de; auch bekannt als News-Poster von wowszene.de) mit uns findet ihr in Podcast Nr. 3 von 1hit-blog.de: KLICK & KLICK.


*Wir bieten:*

-eine etwas abgedrehte nette Truppe
-einen gut besuchten Webauftritt mit Forum und Raidplaner unter http://www.exilium-shattrath.eu
- RL-Gildentreffen an wechselnden Orten
- das übliche Blabla ( Gildenbank, Wappenrock...)
-regelmäßige Raids im 10er-Content
_*
*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Das solltest du mitbringen:*

-Freude am Spiel und an Raids
-Klassenverständnis
-ein wenig Humor
-Aufgeschlossenheit
-TS-Aktivität
-Level 85

*
Wir suchen:*
_
_Unsere derzeitigen Klassengesuche findet ihr stets aktuell im Raidplaner unter http://www.exilium-s...kp/viewnews.php


_ACHTUNG: Das Exilium ist KEINE Progressraidgilde, sondern eine mit seinen Mitgliedern gewachsene Gemeinschaft aus Freunden, die gemeinsam raiden!_ 

Auch andere Klassen können sich gerne bei uns bewerben und versuchen uns zu überzeugen. 

Zum Bewerbungsforum kommt ihr HIER!



*
Unsere alten Werbeanzeigen zum Schmunzeln:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## aengaron (11. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Den Thread nach oben schiebt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zlep (16. Juni 2009)

push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aengaron (23. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 An die Front mit dir Fred! (=​


----------



## zlep (25. Juni 2009)

aengaron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> An die Front mit dir Fred! (=​


 go go


----------



## Raronas (26. Juni 2009)

Nice,

da wir zwar auch suchen bekommt Ihr nen 

gratis /push


----------



## aengaron (3. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und mal wieder ein Pogopuschelpusch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lycidia (9. Juli 2009)

Ich will mich zwar nicht bewerben aber ich push mal, weil der Thread einfach nur geil ist.

Btw - die Gilde gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zlep (14. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 push


----------



## zlep (24. Juli 2009)

[q

pling pleng push


----------



## zlep (28. Juli 2009)

zlep schrieb:


> [q
> 
> pling pleng push


 wo is fred


----------



## SicknesZ (31. Juli 2009)

beste gildenwerbung, die ich bis jetzt gesehn habe !

schade, dass ich auf nem anderen server spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/gratispush


----------



## aengaron (7. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PUSH IT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zlep (11. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

immer wieder Danke für den gratis push besonders wenn er aus der nachbarschaft kommt^^


----------



## 11Raiden (11. August 2009)

SicknesZ schrieb:


> beste gildenwerbung, die ich bis jetzt gesehn habe!
> 
> schade, dass ich auf nem anderen server spiel
> 
> ...


Das ist auch die beste Gilden-Werbung, die ich bisher gesehen habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zlep (12. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Das ist auch die beste Gilden-Werbung, die ich bisher gesehen habe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dann soll auch dich unser dank ewig verfolgen^^


----------



## aengaron (20. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Atempause, Geschichte wird gemacht, es geht voran! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aengaron (28. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aengaron (4. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aengaron (13. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (13. September 2009)

also der Thread ist super gemacht , einfach top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aengaron (18. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ty & PogopuschelPUSH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (23. September 2009)

mal wieder ein push von meiner seits einfach toll gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexalot (28. September 2009)

mmmmh...könntet ihr eventuell noch nen Hexenmeister gebrauchen? *einfach mal frag*


----------



## aengaron (29. September 2009)

Hi Vorthras,

vielen Dank für dein Interesse, leider müssen wir dir mitteilen, dass unsere Hexerslots derzeit mit kompetenten Spielern belegt sind und wir deshalb keinen Bedarf an weiteren Hexenmeistern haben.

Wir wünschen dir dennoch alles Gute und vor allem viel Spaß in Azeroth & Draenor.

MfG

Aengaron im Auftrag des Senats des Exiliums


----------



## aengaron (10. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*°º¤ø„¸¸„ø¤º°¨¸„ø¤º°¨
¨°º¤ø„¸ EXILIUM ¸„ø¤º°
¸„ø¤º°¨ is legend! ``°º¤ø„¸
ø„¸¨°º¤ø„¸¸„ø¤º°¨¸„ø¤º°¨
¨°º¤ø„¸. We are oNe¸„ø¤º°¨
¸„ø¤º° ¨''EXILIUM'```°ºø¤¸*​


----------



## aengaron (21. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 UPDATE & PUSH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aengaron (28. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aengaron (9. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PUSH - Bär, Baum, Wiederherstellungsschamane, Ele & Shadow noch gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aengaron (28. November 2009)

Exilium vs. PdK25

VIDEOSTREAM: http://www.megavideo.com/?d=JOU5MR9H

DOWNLOADLINK: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JOU5MR9H

Eventuell ist es mgl., dass die Site mehrfach refreshed werden muss, ehe der Download bzw. Streamverfügbar ist.

Technische Daten:

Name . . . . . . . exilium-shattrath pdk25
Format . . . . . . . wmv
Dauer . . . . . . . . 00:24:28
Bitrate . . . . . . . .7479 kBit/s
Abmessung . . 720 x 576
Größe . . . . . . . 513.84 MB

Persons of View

Bellerøphøn -Tank
Tóm - Hunter
Aengaron - Heal


----------



## aengaron (29. Januar 2010)

Derzeit suchen wir im speziellen 2 Tanks für den 10er-Content (PdK/ICC). Da unsere Tankslots im 25er-Raidbetrieb bereits belegt sind, solltet ihr über einen gleichwertigen Dualspec verfügen. Die entsprechend denkbaren Konstellationen im Abgleich mit unserem Setup wären: 

- Feraltank + Katze/Eule oder Baum 
- Schutzpaladin + Heilpaladin 
- Schutzkrieger + DD-Krieger 

DK-Tanks können leider nicht berücksichtigt werden. 

_ACHTUNG: Das Exilium ist KEINE Progressraidgilde, sondern eine mit seinen Mitgliedern gewachsene Gemeinschaft aus Freunden, die gemeinsam raiden!_ 

Auch andere Klassen können sich gerne bei uns bewerben und versuchen uns zu überzeugen. 

Zum Bewerbungsforum kommt ihr unter der URL http://www.exilium.b...wforum.php?f=15 


_*Btw nun auch mit*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## aengaron (7. Februar 2010)

...und ein dicker Push zum 1-jährigen Gildenjubiläum;-)

Neuer Raidplaner unter www.exilium-shattrath.com/dkp

<3 <3 <3​


----------



## Haramann (13. Februar 2010)

ich push dann mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aengaron (27. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*nutzt die Mächte des Lichts um den Thread nach oben zu schieben*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und wenn ihr Langeweile habt besucht doch einfach mal unsere MEDIATHEK.
​


----------



## aengaron (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## aengaron (5. April 2010)

Und da isser wieder UP2DATE! -> Nein net du, der Thread​


----------



## aengaron (1. Mai 2010)

Up2date


----------



## aengaron (22. Mai 2010)

/push


----------



## aengaron (25. Mai 2010)

GOGO PUSH!


----------



## oile101 (3. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schöne Werbung =)

Seid ihr nun vollständig?

LG

die Eule aus Nethersturm


----------



## Firun (18. Januar 2011)

Moderation: Sehr geehrte World of Warcraft Freunde, ich möchte euch bitten diesen Teil des Forums nur dafür zur verwenden eure Gilde zu bewerben denn für was anderes ist er nicht gedacht.

Solltet ihr euch nicht an die Regeln halten können oder wollen, werde ich diesen Thread für immer schließen, danke für euer Verständnis


----------



## Bellerøphøn (18. Januar 2011)

Alles klar, wir bitten um Verzeihung und bedanken uns für das "sauberhalten" =)

Und dann eben nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an die anderen User für die netten Worte *hug* *Kekse in den Thread stell*


----------



## aengaron (19. Mai 2011)

*PUSH!*
​


----------



## aengaron (2. Juni 2011)

PUSH​


----------



## aengaron (21. Juni 2011)

UP UP & AWAY!

Traut euch Leutz​


----------



## Herala (11. August 2011)

Mal hoch mit Dir und need Druiden oder Pala Heal für die Jadefalken:-)


----------



## Herala (19. August 2011)

Husch Husch wieder hoch mit Dir


----------



## Herala (30. September 2011)

Da wollen wir Dich doch mal wieder nach oben pushen 


Aktuell Heiler, Tank und Eulchen gesucht.


----------



## aengaron (25. Februar 2012)

So mal nen push für meine lieben WoW'ler dalass​


----------

